
Tell the world why google should hire you - kqr2
http://googleshouldhireme.com/
======
nostrademons
I told Google why they should hire me and they did...

Really, isn't it better just to _apply_ and see what happens? Crazy gimmicks
rarely work unless you're applying for a job description (eg. advertising)
that relies upon crazy gimmicks.

------
Rod
This _joke_ is only (remotely) funny once. And, to the best of my knowledge,
the twitter-fan girl was the first one to try this approach.

Still, it would be funny if some start-up created a website named "Sequoia
should fund us" or something like that. After all, it's all a marketing stunt,
right?

